# USMC Gen Kelly and MG Foster Visit Jamaica



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2013)

A few images from the visit. I liked how Kelly and Foster got what seemed to be the same type of gift.


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2013)




----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2013)




----------



## cupper (12 Feb 2013)

Any idea what the purpose of the visit was?


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Any idea what the purpose of the visit was?




 :dunno:  Maybe to give MGen Foster a break from the Ottawa winter?


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Feb 2013)

The stated purpose was:

General John Kelly, Commander of United States Southern Command (US SOUTHCOM), visited Up Park Camp on February 6, 2013 as part of his tour of the Jamaica Defence Force and the JDF’s Caribbean Centres of Excellence.

Major General Richard Foster, Deputy Commander (Continental) Canadian Joint Operations Command (CJOC) visited Up Park Camp on February 6 and 7, 2013 as part of his tour of the Jamaica Defence Force and the JDF’s Caribbean Centres of Excellence.


----------



## cupper (12 Feb 2013)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The stated purpose was:
> 
> General John Kelly, Commander of United States Southern Command (US SOUTHCOM), visited Up Park Camp on February 6, 2013 as part of his tour of the Jamaica Defence Force and the JDF’s Caribbean Centres of Excellence.
> 
> Major General Richard Foster, Deputy Commander (Continental) Canadian Joint Operations Command (CJOC) visited Up Park Camp on February 6 and 7, 2013 as part of his tour of the Jamaica Defence Force and the JDF’s Caribbean Centres of Excellence.





			
				E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> :dunno:  Maybe to give MGen Foster a break from the Ottawa winter?



Ding Ding - We have a winner. ;D


----------



## MP 811 (13 Feb 2013)

I was at Up Park Camp for 10 days back in the summer.  Im always curious to see bases in other locations, but I gotta tell you......not a single cool spot in the entire camp!............lol.


----------



## G11 (13 Feb 2013)

Always good to see pictures of CF interaction with the JDF. I studied at the Carribean Junior Commmand and Staff College (Course) at Moneague which is shown in the picture of DComd CJOC walking along the stone path. Nothing but good memories of 6 months worth of work with the JDF!


----------



## Staff Weenie (13 Feb 2013)

Look at the Appleton Estates Rum they're receiving!! What a fine product indeed!

I've been to Up Park Camp twice in the past: I had my wedding reception there (Jamaican wife), and I went to talk about setting up a training program to have Res F medics come and teach Basic Trauma Life Support. 

Note to self - putting on a uniform with near second degree sunburns on your body is hellish. Trying to return a salute in that condition is an exquisite experience in pain.

I don't know staying at Newcastle though - driving those mountain roads can test one's bladder control.

I would jump at any chance to go back in a military context! I love the island and the people - just not the driving.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Feb 2013)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> Look at the Appleton Estates Rum they're receiving!! What a fine product indeed!
> .



I can see the headlines in the trash papers:

"Canadian General taking bribes of alcohol for favours in Jamiaca"

I am joking of course.....


----------



## Staff Weenie (13 Feb 2013)

I wonder if they got any Marley CDs so they could chill while having the rum?


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Feb 2013)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> I wonder if they got any Marley CDs so they could chill while having the rum?



We Be Jammin?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (13 Feb 2013)

just me... said:
			
		

> I was at Up Park Camp for 10 days back in the summer.  Im always curious to see bases in other locations, but I gotta tell you......not a single cool spot in the entire camp!............lol.




You have obviously never been there for a TGIT at the Officers Mess when they bus in some lovely ladies from University of the West Indies!  The swimming pool gets put to very good use   ;D


----------



## tomahawk6 (13 Feb 2013)

If one is about to retire and is looking for the perfect last assignment Jamaica might be the place.


----------



## dimsum (14 Feb 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> You have obviously never been there for a TGIT at the Officers Mess when they bus in some lovely ladies from University of the West Indies!  The swimming pool gets put to very good use   ;D



Dammit, and they shot down the idea I (and a few others) had at CFANS a few years ago to bus in U of M and U of Wpg nursing students to a Monster TGIF.   :'(


----------



## G11 (24 Feb 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> You have obviously never been there for a TGIT at the Officers Mess when they bus in some lovely ladies from University of the West Indies!  The swimming pool gets put to very good use   ;D



Lets not forget the giant mess of speakers and lights they bring in as well as the ladies from Moneague women's college. Good times!


----------



## Bigmac (25 Feb 2013)

I was on vacation in Jamaica and returned on 06 Feb. There was a very large police presence that day. I thought it was just because of Bob Marley's birthday. Now I know! 

I wonder if the Generals visited Bob Marley's house and "celebrated" with the locals?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (25 Feb 2013)

Bigmac said:
			
		

> I was on vacation in Jamaica and returned on 06 Feb. There was a very large police presence that day. I thought it was just because of Bob Marley's birthday. Now I know!
> 
> I wonder if the Generals visited Bob Marley's house and "celebrated" with the locals?



The police presence probably had something to do with the fact Jamaica has been in a state of quasi martial-law since the 70's.  Go to Kingston or Spanish Town and you will regularly see Police and Military mobile patrols, especially in the Garrison's.



			
				G11 said:
			
		

> Lets not forget the giant mess of speakers and lights they bring in as well as the ladies from Moneague women's college. Good times!



HAHA indeed, when I was there we had a party that included a blowup castle with a water-slide and the loudest dancehall music in the Caribbean I am pretty sure.  Let me tell you my Jamaican friends know how to do it up!


----------

